# safe paint and glues



## annem (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to update scratched up black cave, maybe paint, what would I use?

Another question, I have tried to make towers and arches from stones that I picked up on the beach, I tried the silicone and after a very frustrating 6 hours gave up. What about a glue gun or epoxy? I have seen epoxy stick and then the type were you mix 2 things together.

Does anyone have any recommendations?
Thanks, Anne


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Cement maybe for rocks?


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

What was your problem with silicone sealant in assembling rocks. Maybe I can help. This is my favorite way of creating rock piles, breading caves, etc.

If the silicone is not adhering you may need to do a little preperation. Is it possible that it is adhering to loose material on the rocks that comes free from the rocks after cementing?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Krylon spray is fine for aquarium, let cure at least 24 hours.
Aqarium safe silicone, Cyanoacrylate (Krazy Glue), are both fine for gluing.


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

GTZ - thanks for the info on Krylon spray. I believe Krylon is a laquer. I am always nervous about using coatings around, or in, my tanks. (I know: don't spray near occupied tanks)

So if I wanted to create a rocky scenario on my tank backs I could air-brush it with Krlylon and it would not be toxic or, if bonded adequately peel away?


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

I will not obligate you for your answer.  I should have said "should not".


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've painted my XP2 intake, Aquaclear 70 intake and surface skimmer intake as well as the rubber hose (cut from python no spill) from skimmer to XP2. The only one that pealed was the hose, mainly, I think, because it's flexible. I recently repainted it with Krylon Camouflage paint in hopes that it will bond better, time will tell.
One thing I can tell you is that you should regularly clean algae from anything that's been painted. Fish *will* eat the algae and paint will come with it.


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks

I sprayed the outside back glass of a new 40br I am setting up with Krylon flat black Camo because it was the flattest I found + it said it was good on glass. When I did this I spattered some overspray on some interior decorations I was afraid I was going to have to discard. I was afraid of contaminents.

If my fish die for unknown reasons I will blame it on Aqueon. 

I am still waiting for some explanation of why cementing rocks together with silicone could be such a frustrating problem. I really hope to hear from the original post author. My rock assemblies are the ideal subject for another post some time in the future- maybe a "DIY" article.


----------



## annem (Nov 29, 2009)

*Lestango*
Hi, I was trying to make a tower, then eventually an arch. I used 100% silicone. It just would not hold, everything slid apart. These were smaller size rocks.


----------



## annem (Nov 29, 2009)

*GTZ*
Do you mean I can use krazy glue to make something and it is fish safe?!


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

I have done a lot of work with cyanoacrylates (crazy glue) and they are good, but tricky. I would use them to "tack" things together and then permanently secure them with silicone. The most dependable bonding that is dependable 100% of the time using cyanoacrylates, are your fingers.  This adhesive was developed for the space program as a replacement for sutures in emergencies in space, as I understand it.

As far as being safe, I know that cyanoacrylates are used to repair dentures (don't ask me how I know.  without harming the denture wearers.


----------



## annem (Nov 29, 2009)

ok, i'll keep that in mind, thanks


----------

